# Camo Painting



## Wet Doggg (Jan 12, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has "camoed" their gun themselves? Any tips or suggestions. Anyone find any "how to" articles. I have a black Benilli Super Nova that I use strictly for turkey and would like to give a shot at painting it myself.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Krylon makes a product to be sprayed on plastic surfaces and I used it with good results on a plastic stock. I finished off with a matte spray urethane, but I wasn't happy with the urethane finish, it ended up with a finish that looks somewhat like salt on a paint finish. Not real noticeable, but upclose it has sort of cloudy spots.

So the Krylon paint made for coving plastic held pretty good, but I need to find a better urethane. Not sure the urethane I used, but it wasn't Krylon or rustoleum.

I found some articles by googling _painting gun stock_.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

This might help.............. Say it with Krylon!!!

http://www.gunnersgear.com/graces_camo/armory_cammo.htm


----------



## Bazooka Joe (May 24, 2005)

Doggg, I was just at Cabels in Dundee today and they sell a really cool camo shrink warp for any type shotgun. They had it in Mossy Oak and Realtree (I think). I only loooked at it for a second but all you need to apply was a blow dryer and the cost was under $20. I am certain they have it on their web site. Might be worth a try or hopefully someone on the sight has used it and can give you some feedback. Just my .02 but painting seems like a lot of work and there is always the risk of it not turning out they way you want. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Forget the camo shrink wrap if you put it on metal.
Water gets under it and you end up with rust that you are not aware of. Put some on my turkey gun last spring. 
Some of the wrap on the barrel started coming loose so I decided to take it all off after the season ended. Glad I did because there was rust already forming, caught it before it did any blueing damage.
It's also a pain to put on.

Will be painting mine before spring turkey season.


----------



## Wet Doggg (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys. I looked at the shrink stuff you mentioned Cabelas has and man does it get awful reviews with a lot of one star ones. Looks like I will just stick with painting. 

I am going to go with a tan base, followed by brown sprayed on with some sort of grass over the gun to use as a stencil. The will use an actual leaf stencil to add some green leaves. Followed by a few coats of a matte clear coat. Going to paint the shooting sticks I am making at the same time with the same pattern so they match.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

You might consider looking into a camo version. krylon dramatically reduces the resale value of the gun. Even though its not terribly difficult to remove.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've got an old bolt action Mossberg that was the first gun I bought with my own money, with Mom's help. Anyway, the gun would never have any dollar value and I decided to camo it for turkey. I was in the Army, had no money, so here's what I did. To make sure the paint would actually stick, I used emory cloth over the entire gun, wood and metal. I then used primer of brown over the entire gun, traced an oak leaf stencil, then used flat green and black to make leaves. It's not pro, can be touched up any time I like, and worked. I certainly wouldn't recommend this method if you have any desire to trade of sell the gun.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

This is the stuff you want to use, if you want a tough finish that is impervious to cleaning solvents. It is a little pricey and takes a week to cure, but will last a lifetime and can be easily touched up.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1117/Product/ALUMA_HYDE_reg__II


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I would just atke it and have it dipped. That way it is not going to come off and the finish is tight to the gun. I have been looking into having my 870 done. Last time I looked would cost about $150


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Just make sure you degrease everything before you spray your Krylon. 

I did this .308 last year. Had that scheme for a couple of months, then it went back to original black barreled action and woodland camo M40A1 stock.


----------

